# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Περίεργος ήχος στο αρσενικό μου

## dinosd

Καλημέρα παιδιά και Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. 
Ελπιζω να είστε όλοι καλά σε υγεία και εύχομαι γρήγορη επιστροφή στην κανονικότητα μας με το καλό. 

Εδω και δυο τρεις μέρες παρατήρησα τον έναν αρσενικό μου να κάνει έναν περιεργο ήχο. Ενώ είναι κινητικός κανονικά, τρώει, πινει, κελαηδάει επίσης αλλά συνεχίζει να κάνει αυτόν τον ηχο που θα ακούσετε στο βίντεο. 

Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι το αναπνευστικό του και του έδωσα λίγο αντιβιοτικό που μου έδωσε ενας φιλος για αναπνευστικά στο νερό του. Έδωσα λίγο CRD-92 αλλά χωρίς να έχω δει αισθητή διαφορα. 

Ανεβαζω και φωτο από κοιλιά και αναμένω τις γνώμες σας.

https://youtu.be/-ssIknc6waU

----------


## dinosd

https://youtu.be/-ssIknc6waU

----------


## dinosd

Στην διατροφή του δεν άλλαξα εντελώς τίποτα και επίσης δεν γυρίζει το κεφάλι του προς τον ουρανό, προς τα πάνω δλδ. Δεν μου μοιάζει να έχει εγκεφαλικό ή κάτι τόσο σοβαρό. 

Θα ρίξω και λίγο φυσιολογικό ορό τώρα στα ρουθούνια του να δω μήπως έχει τίποτα και τον δυσκολεύει και θα κοιτάξω στο στόμα του αν έχει τίποτα βλέννα ή αίμα και θα σας πω. 

Αναμενω τις γνώμες σας.

----------


## dinosd

Έριξα φυσιολογικό όρο στα ρουθούνια του μόλις τώρα, είδα και μέσα στο στόμα αλλά δεν είδα κάτι περιεργο, αν και δεν ηταν και πολύ εύκολο. 

Τωρα τον άφησα λίγο να ηρεμήσει γτ τον ζόρισα.

----------


## dinosd

Κανείς δεν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Προσωπικά δεν έχω αντιμετωπίσει κάτι παρόμοιο.. αλλά για να μην κοιτάει προς τα πάνω μάλλον κάτι θα το ενοχλεί.. έχε το στα ζεστά.. πόσο χρονών είναι;; Μήπως είναι γέρικο και γι'αυτό το κάνει;; Μπορεί να χρειαστεί να πας σε κτηνίατρο

----------


## dinosd

Περσινό πουλάκι από πολύ καλό φίλο εκτροφέα είναι!!!  Είναι αρκετά καλυτερα προς το παρόν μετά που του έριξα μια σταγόνα pulmosan για ακαρεα. Σήμερα κελαηδούσε κιόλας!!

----------


## dinosd

Έχω στείλει ήδη μήνυμα και έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο τον πτηνιατρο αλλά δεν έχω απάντηση ακόμα δυστυχώς.

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Αφού είναι καλύτερα μάλλον κάνει και καλό η αντιβίωση που του έδωσες... Οπότε κατά την γνώμη μου συνέχισε την για λίγες μέρες ακόμα..

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Τα κόπρανα του είναι φυσιολογικα;;

----------


## dinosd

Ναι φίλε, πι κουτσουλιές του είναι φυσιολογικές.

----------


## Ανδρίκος

Πως είναι σήμερα; Καλυτερεύει με την αντιβίωση;

----------


## dinosd

Καλυτερα είναι νομίζω, κελαηδάει αλλά ακόμα κάνει αυτόν τον θόρυβο.

----------

